# The Golf Grip



## Icon™

> Introduction
> 
> The way you place your hands on the golf club will have a direct relationship to the flight of your ball. If your grip is too weak, the clubface angle at impact will be off line, which will cause the ball to curve. The bottom edge of the clubface needs to be straight to the target line in order for the ball to fly straight toward the target. A good golf grip would be considered neutral, that is, neither weak nor strong. A neutral grip will allow your hands to react properly to an aggressive swing.
> 
> Gripping the club while the club head lies on the ground positions the club in the palm of your hand rather than in your fingers, which will weaken your grip. Be sure to grip the club while standing upright with the club head toward the sky.
> If your grips are worn out and slick you will be inclined to squeeze the club too tight, creating a lot of tension in your arms and shoulders, which will cause a short, quick swing. Your grips also need to be the correct size. If the grip is too large, your hands are slow to react to the swing, and if the grip is too small, your hands will overreact.
> For best results in improving your golf game, consult your local PGA Pro. He or she can help you identify specific areas for improvement and prescribe the practice techniques that are right for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To view a multimedia demonstration of this tutorial, click here.
> The demonstration requires Macromedia Flash 4 player. If you don't already have it, click here to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. First let us clarify which hand is the top hand and which hand is the bottom hand so that we can relate to both right-handed and left-handed golfers. For a right-handed golfer, the left hand is the top hand, and the right hand is the bottom hand. For a left-handed golfer, the right hand is the top hand, and the left hand is the bottom hand.
> 2. Start by standing and holding the club in your bottom hand (right hand), where the grip meets the shaft. The shaft should be at an angle where the club head is at your forehead, toward the sky, and the grip is at your waist. The club should be completely vertical.
> 3. Touch the club in the fingers of your top hand (left hand)...
> 4. and wrap your fingers around the grip.
> 5. Next, lay the rest of your top (left) hand on the grip, so that the palm lightly touches the grip.
> 6. Slide your bottom (right) hand toward your top hand, and keep the grip in your fingers until both hands touch.
> 7. Either interlock your pinky finger and index finger, or have your pinky overlap your index finger. Hold the club as if you were holding an egg -- not too tight. Your hands will naturally squeeze tighter when they need to during the swing.
> 8. The finished grip should be essentially with the fingers, rather than with the palms of your hands. Holding the club in your fingers will allow you to keep your arms extended during the swing, which will generate more clubhead speed.
> 9. When you make the mistake of holding the club in the palms of your hands, your elbows bend, causing a lack of extension, which decreases clubhead speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. For the advanced golfer, you should check that the "V" of your bottom (right) hand should be pointed between your chin and back shoulder.
> RECOMMENDED PRACTICE: Practice by following the steps listed above at least ten times a day, for one month. After one month, go over the fundamentals once a month. The grip may feel a little awkward at first, but after one month of practice, the grip will feel powerful and comfortable.


Golf Grip


----------



## broken tee

Very good advise...Thank-You


----------

